# Which Target Rest



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are a few:

Britesite Protuner

Trophy Taker Spring Steel

Trophy Ridge Tackdriver- This is a newer rest with a similar design as other launcher rests with micro adjustment. I have yet to lay hands on it but it looks like a solid product and it comes with all three launcher blade sizes.

In the fall away category there is the several but one that is at the top of the list I would say is the Vaportrail Limbdriver.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot. I currently use a dropaway now but have noticed that most indoor shooters use a finger type.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Boddodles*

Bodoodle's are a pretty nice choice. Lots of adjustments and will work well for all kinds of releases. --JP


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The Trophy taker spring steel 1 is great. I have the spot hogg infinty with the .010 Best launcher blade on it and love it so far. The Brite site pro tuner is also a great blade. Its hard to beat a blade rest for target shooting. they are so repeatable and accurate.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I definitely believe the Brite-site Pro Tuner is tough to beat. Rock solid and Mike offers a bunch of different mounting options as well. I use his new "Vertical Mount" which allows you to move the blade up or down without changing the blade angle. This is a great feature! :smile:


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

I will have to say the bo-doodle pro-lite is what I use and the few pros that I know use them as well


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> Here are a few:
> 
> Britesite Protuner
> 
> ...


limbdriver +1


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

pro tuner with the best blades....barely anything can go wrong with those


----------

